# Rescue-Nameless so Far



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Took in another rescue. She looks pretty big.
Supposedly she was found outside, but I am not so sure about that; I am betting she is snake food that the snake decided she did not want at the time. She is really sweet and happy. Licks fingers and bruxes in your hands. I tried to grab some picture of her in the carry cage once we got home but she is very excited.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

She looks lovely  Has a bit of a stressed eye, but that's to be expected.

Come to think of it, she looks exactly like Poppy did when I got her - slightly dodgy eye and all


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah she needs a bath but I am waiting a bit to avoid stressing her all at once.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

She's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds good. I debated over cleaning Poppy up, but she was so skittish (and not used to any contact from man or rat) that I let her be. She was so obsessed with cleaning for the first few days that when I did go to help, she'd already got rid of all the gunk.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

She is VERY CUTE!!!

She seems happy too. I'm glad you took her in.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

She looks JUST like my most recent snake bin rescue too!! Too cute! She looks great, go you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

Ok I really think she needs to be called either Raven, Melvin, Jinx, or Gaz (Raven,Melvin, and Jinx are from Teen Titans, Gaz is from Invader Zim). Does that help with names?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Gorgeous baby! Can already tell she's going to have great personality!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Is this the preggo girl from your Tumblr?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

lightning i love teen titans!!!!!!


EDIT...That was in all caps but it took my caps off


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh and yes, she is the tumblr girl


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Korra said:


> lightning i love teen titans!!!!!!


 Then obviously you have to pick from those three names, unless you want to be a bad guy and name her Madam rouge or go with Star fire Or Black fire. Then you need to build a cage in the shape of a T. ;D

Great now I want to go watch Teen Titans again. Have you watched the Teen Titan Go shorts? Don't see how it's going to make much of a TV show but as short little 2 minute videos they are funny.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

They are very cute and funny but I hate that they are making a show of that...I ADORED the original TT and this seems almost an insult. But I will say, any attention to Teen Titans could be good attention.

I think I am leaning toward Starfire


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, they are leaning more towards kids again. The original teen titans started out as a kids show, and then they realized more adults and teenagers were watching so changed it to a more mature show (notice the drastic change from season 1 to I think season 4? you know, the one all about Raven and how her dad is basically Satin).

Hopefully they'll continue the original TT. I mean, they got the original cast for Teen Titans go, is it really that hard to do the original one again? Though I do like the shorts, just wish they kept them as Shorts and weren't making them into a TV show.

Yeah, she looks like a Star fire with that face.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

And she has a Starfire personality. She is blindly happy and excited for no reason and for some reason I can kind of hear her using Starfire's way of speaking 

And yes, I adored the show in season 3. I thought it was perfect. Terra, Aftershock, Haunted, all GREAT episodes.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

yup its back to watching cartoons as an adult again....bad influences all of ya.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

phatdaddy said:


> bad influences all of ya.


I think you mean Wonderful influences ;D

One of my favorite episodes was Hide and Seek, can't forget Melvin, Teether, Timmy, and Bobby. Along with the one where they go into Raven's mind (what was it called?). I watched the show when I was little and the only thing I could remember of it for Years was that one episode, so when I saw that episode on Boomerange about 2 years ago I freaked out cause I finally figured out what show it was I had stuck in my head for years. Oh and The Beast within, best Werewolf design in a cartoon ever.

I can see her having Star Fire's way of talking, now you have a rat that can't understand Idioms.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

She still has gunky eye and I have been wiping it but other than that no health issues. She is so adorable and a licky nibbly little thing.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I fixed them


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. When do you think she's due?

btw, you Have to name one daugther Mar'i or Nightstar, Just so it fits with the comic books


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I think she is due in a day or two. She does not feel "lumpy" yet. But her belly is getting thicker and heavier.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe you'll get some good Friday babies...or Easter babies. 

So we have agreed on Mar'i or nightstar being one of her daughters' names?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes I like Nightstar alot! I was hoping she would hold them til Easter so I could use biblical names. But I figured I could stick with the superhero theme and go with a DC names.
Tempest got on the bed while I was photographing and Star is so friendly with her. She had to have been handled when she was younger or something. 
She looks a bit poofy as she had a bath a little while ago. During the bath I did discover rodent lice(which isn't a huge deal) I do have Ivermectin that I have treated lice with a dozen times, but never on a pregnant or nursing doe. Is it safe? Should I wait til she gives birth? Should I just wait til weaning and treat everyone?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

First pink is officially here. I did not expect it to be so soon! I thought I had another day at least!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

9 pups have been born and it looks like she is finished.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yay, another litter to watch grow up! I was about to miss Poisoned and Muttly's babies being itsy bitsy...

Another Teen Titans fan here, by the way.  I watched it religiously when it came on new. My favorite episode was Beast Within as well. I love Beast Boy. <33

Star Fire is a great name for that girl! She's a little cutie. 

Best of luck with the litter! You had better post lots of pictures as they grow.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Hehe you know me Falldeere, I had so many pics up of my last rescue litter that everyone was sick of them and no one responded XD


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for the cell phone quality picture but I didn't want to get out the good camera til tonight. So think of this as a teaser until this evening


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooray! 
looks like 1 or 2 (or none) have pink/ruby eyes.

Invermectin is not safe on pregnant/nursing does or on kits under I believe 8 weeks. I think revolution you can use on them at 5 weeks? but not on pregnant/nursing does. Just make sure to let adopters know about the lice and how to properly treat it that way it's not a shock to them.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Awwww so cute! Will be following this litter to! Eek 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah Lightning, I have 3 PE and 6 BE. It LOOKS like 5 males and 4 females but one female is a little odd looking so I will check again each day. Good pictures coming in a second.
And I will get some Revolution and just treat everyone right before they go to their new adopters.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Took some pictures with my flash and some with ambient lighting.
All the babies

































The supposed males









The supposed females









Look at how FAT this little boy is!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. He is Huge! you should name him Cyborg or Bobby to stick with the theme  or Mala? (the Gorilla)

Oh and I am terrible at it from day one, but I want to take a shot in the dark and say that there are Hoodeds and Berkshires cause you can see some very faint pigment areas. 

I know for sure that the male in the front in the males picture is a mis-marked Bareback. Watch me be wrong though and him turn into a variegated.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Awww!! I love the picture with all of the boys on their backs with their tiny feet in the air! Too cute!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Rushed to grab a few pics, they are not very good but my camera was acting up so I will get some better ones tomorrow. 
We have results though.
4 females - 2 PEW, 2 dark hooded
5 males - 1 PEW, 4 dark hooded


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

i know every body here is going to think im crazy but to get the lice killed off try oiling your rat with veg oil. imean really soak her in it and let it stay on for like ten minutes. then wash the ratty up. it basicaly sufficates the lice. ive used this method twice, my rats hate it but it does work most of the time. repeat and keep cleaning cage.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've used the olive oil method before.

though the babies would have lice as well, so you would have to wait till they are around 4 to 5 weeks before you do that, but you have to treat them around 4 times, once a week. 

So probably best just to warn people that they do have lice and list ways of treating it that are safe for rats.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

Looks like you got variegateds.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, coming in a few minutes. Sorry, yesterday I worked 17 hours then found two dogs on the way home in the middle of the night. Then I had Easter stuff all day today and I am just exhausted XP
But I have some pics for you and they are uploading right now.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

So that mysterious girl actually turned out to be a boy, so we have 6 boys and 3 girls!

Here is the whole litter all together

















Here are the hoodeds

















And these are the PEWs









Here are the 6 boys









And here are the girls









And here are two thrown in for cuteness(although you can even see a little louse on the one babies snout! D


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

Wow, that sounds really exhausting. What happened to the dogs?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I still have them at my home.

BTW on the picture with the louse on the nose it is supposed to be a sad face. Not a smile.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear Korra, I need more pictures if you have the time. I had state testing today and again tomorrow. I need something to keep me from going insane


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww Lightning, I will totally get you some pics when I get home tonight. Tuesday is one of my long days up at school. I will get home sometime this evening around 6 or 7.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY BABIES!!! So excited to see more pictures!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah! I had to spend 2 hours staring at a wall cause I wasn't expecting to be done so early and forgot to bring a book to read  Also just got back from the dentist. Oh well, at least we're Finally getting rain


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I think one pup might be an agouti










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

He does look a bit agouti. But normally by now it would be easier to tell? (Also that would be odd to have on agouti in a litter of blacks. not unheard of, but odd).

So there definably are Albinos  Last Time I thought there were Albinos in someone's oops litter they turned out to be Fawns. 

So have you thought of any names for them? Their names might change in their new homes but it's still fun to name them.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I can usually tell the day pigment comes in the difference between black and agouti. But this little man is odd looking.
I am going to officially write down some names tomorrow now that I am sure of genders and marking are extremely dark and easy to see.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe he's chocolate?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

He could be. You can definitely see a difference in his color.
We all have names now! 

















Then we have a bunch of random pictures

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Here you can see Robin next to Speedy to note the color.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And lastly, Ms. Starfire herself(who is EXTREMELY hard to photograph bc she moves too much!)


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. I was actually going to suggest the girls be named Night star, Raven, and Terra due to their colors. Sad there is no Cyborg, but at least we got a BB ;D Your lucky I'm not closer or I might just take BB, or mas and menos (or all three) if I was allowed to have more rats.

Robin is starting to look like either a dark mink or agouti. I wouldn't say chocolate cause by now they would be Much more, well milk chocolate colored.

Ok just looked at something. he Could be agouti. at 1 week agouti fur tends to look like that and then after that gets the bright coloring (http://www.spoiledratten.com/raisingpupscontent.html) Other then that I'm trying to find the progress of an agouti litter. Guess we'll see in a week or so.


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Jeez they are so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yup, Robin is definitely an agouti


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Aw! A little random agouti among whites and blacks... Sort of how Robin is the only human (with no powers) in the teen titans! Nice!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so this is weird...the PEWs now have pigmentation. They are turning Champagne! This is STRANGE!! So 5 blacks, 1 agouti, and 3 Chams

Finally grabbed a pic of Star









The whole sweet litter









Here are a couple to show the coats of the color changers. (Note that they all have light light hoods, but my camera is barely showing them)

























Here are some random cute baby pics









































And let it be known that Raven is first to crack an eye open


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

AWWW! I was wondering if your PEW's weren't really at the 2nd to the last set of pics, lol. I think I might be getting better at this coloration thing!  Where are you located, Korra?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I am in Georgia


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

LW is going to be very disappointed when she sees this....

They're just so stinkin' cuuuuute! I love the champagnes' light markings. Subtle markings are always so beautiful...

It's probably best I'm so far away from everyone on here that has these litters. I'd want to snatch up all of them.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I told you every time I say albino they are Never albino.

Hey, Korra. Wonderful Idea, Best idea ever made in the history of man kind in fact. move about 4 states over, preferably to your west.  (Is it sad I had to look at a map to know how many states over Georgia was? i thought it was 3, I keep forgetting about Alabama).

Georgia would actually be close enough to me since we do have some friends in Florida, but with Soda being almost 2 (Hooray!) and me having to still try to train the baby boys, well not so much baby boys anymore, that coming outside of their cage is not a bad thing (Long story on that one). Yeah, there is no way I could get any of them.

Yeah for Raven. I am going to laugh if Raven is the anti-social one in the group, even harder if she is the friendliest one of the litter.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

New pictures coming tonight  I took a bunch and now I just have to get them on the computer


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Be warned...this is going to be alot of photos. Not even all that I took but still alot.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

AW!  Why do I think I see dumbos?

Ok, we need a group shot showing who is who now. ;D


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe it is the way they are holding their ears, cuz I has no dumbos. But yeah, I will go for big group shot next. It is much harder now.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG, I HATE YOU, KORRA! Everyone has litters that are on the OTHER SIDE OF THE US! I, do, however love your light babies & your agouti.  Very cute pics with the flowers too, btw!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Any pictures?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Lightning, this was my best attempt at getting everyone together.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahhh soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

They are just too cute it's almost illegal :-D. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw 

On unrelated notes, I just checked the Injustice: Gods among us (coming out in 2 days ;D) and Raven is on the roster list. She was one of the characters they weren't sure were going to be in the final game.


----------

